# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Celuliti! Si eliminohet?!

## Mina

Celuliti konsiderohet patologji dhe eshte nje nga problemet me shqetesuese tek femrat. Ne rastet me celulit themi qe sasia e yndyres eshte mbi limitin standart te normales d.m.th. mbi 22% te peshes trupore. Celuliti ka volum sepse ne fazen e zhvillimit te tij kemi zmadhim te qelizes dhjamore dhe si pasoje deformim te pjeseve te ndryshme te trupit. Ai eshte i dukshem ne pozicion vertikal dhe ka efekt pamor te ngjashem me  lekuren e portokallit. Kjo zone eshte e mbingarkuar me uje dhe yndyre dhe keshtu deformon enet e gjakut e pengon qarkullimin normal te tij. Nese nuk marrim masa celuliti do te akumulohet ne vazhdimesi. Per ta luftuar ose parandaluar ate duhet nje aktivitet fizik i panderprere. Ne rastet ekstreme duhen bllokuar burimet e yndyrnave, te sheqerit dhe te brumrave. Duhet konsumuar nje sasi e madhe uji deri ne 3 kg ne dite sepse oksigjeni qe permban uji e eliminon celulitin ne nje mase te konsiderueshme. Ne trajtimet estetike, eshte mjaft efikase baltoterapia me produkte organike si: alga deti, kerpudha te konservuara ne parafine. Ky trajtim ndihmon rrezimin e celulitit dhe rezultatet jane te kenaqshme. Ky trajtim shoqerohet me tonifikimin e muskulatures,  Detyrimisht duhet t`i nenshtrohesh aparateve me elektroda sic jane: Top Slimmer, Ultratonic etj. Kjo eshte gjimnastike pasive ose dobesim ne menyre dembele. Keto trajtime jane te kushtueshme por te rehatshme. Ndryshe mund te ushtroheni ne natyre ose palester por gjithmone mos harroni ujin qe eshte element i rendesishem. Me vullnet cdo gje arrihet. Pas ketyre trajtimeve do te keni nje trup perfekt. Humbja ne peshe te jep sadisfaksion dhe ndihesh me energjik dhe me i shendetshem.

----------


## AlbanianQT

Eat healthy foods, and exercise. Thats It!!

----------


## Alesia

Mina te lutem nqs ke informacion me te detajuar p.sh cfare ushqimi te perdorim, cfare ushtrimesh te bejme sepse une tani jam ne fazen fillestare te krijimit te celulitit.
Duke qene se e ke hapur kete teme per rendesine qe ka problemi lutemi vazhdoje me informacione te metejshme.

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

*

----------


## Mina

Amiet! Meqenese ne trupin tend konstatohet prania e celulitit duhet patjeter te marresh masa! Ne kete faze (fillestare) eshte me e lehte dhe te duhet me pak kohe dhe pune per ta eliminuar. Me vjen mire qe alarmohesh dhe nuk neglizhon karshi ketij fakti sepse nese e le pas dore te duhet shume kohe per ta rrezuar.  Ne faze te avancuar ne e emertojme "celulit me themel". Je ende ne kohe per te bere dicka per veten! Se pari duhet medoemos te eliminosh ushqimet e skuqura dhe pikante. Nese ke mundesi ushqimet t`i gatuash ne avull dhe te eliminosh yndyrnat dhe kriprat. Edhe sheqeri duhet eliminuar.  Megjithse e kam thene edhe me lart me duhet ta perforcoj qe uji te ndihmon shume per te rrezuar celulitin. Dikush thote qe uji te shendosh! Nuk eshte aspak e vertete sepse nuk permban kalori dhe sic merret nga organizmi ashtu shkarkohet por merr perpara toksinat dhe yndyrnat e organizmit te patretura dhe te akumuluara. Nga eksperienca ime kam vertetuar qe klientet qe jane rigoroze ne kete drejtim, kane humbje te pelqyeshme ne permasa.  Nuk duhet te konsumosh fruta ne sasi, vetem nga tre cdo dite. Nese vendos te trajtohesh ne estetike, me tej merr keshilla nga estetistja. Nese deshiron dhe ke vullnet te merresh me fiskulture, te keshilloj qe perpara palestres ose vrapit, te marresh nje luge mjalte dhe nje vitamine B komplex  qe sherbejne si karburant per te djegur energjite.  Nese mendon qe mund te mbash diete, duhet patjeter te ushtrohesh fizikisht sepse celuliti ka volum dhe jo peshe, dhe mund te kesh probleme me lekuren dhe muskulaturen ne vendet ku gjendej celuliti me pare.

----------


## ChuChu

Marre nga SPEKTRI

Celuliti. Si konceptohet, çfar është, si eliminohet?




Si konceptohet:
Alba, studente: Celuliti është efekti "lekurë portokalli", është masë dhjamore e mpiksur që duhet tretur. Humbet me fitness, me trajtime estetike dhe masazh. Shkaktohet nga konsumi i yndyrnave te tepërta, jetëndënja dhe gjëndja pasive e trupit. Mendoj se celuliti prek çdo organizëm edhe personat me peshë normale. Femrat janë më të ndjeshme ndaj këtij fenomeni.

Sheila, sociologe: Celuliti është dukuri joestetike e lëkurës në zonat me më pak aktivitet. Shkaktohet nga mbushja e qelizave me ujë dhe dhjami i tepërt dhe nuk ndikojnë në peshën trupore. Shkaku: Teprimi me sheqerna dhe yndyrna në ushqim. Moskonsumimi i mjaftueshëm i ujit. Mungesa e aktivitetit fizik, regjimit dhe mosqarkullimi i mirë.

Diana, strudente: Celuliti është përqëndrimi i yndyrnave që bëjnë efektin lekurë portokalli. Shkaku; ushqimet e përpunuara me pigmente artificiale, mosha, jeta pasive. Celuliti reduktohet me sport dhe trajtim estetik. Personalisht kam celulit dhe ushtroj aktivitet fizik, por nuk përzgjedh ushqimin. Pëlqej të gjitha ato që më shkaktojnë celulit; pijet me gaz, çokollatat etj.

Çfar është
Celuliti është një lloj indi dhjamor në shtresën e nënlëkurës që përmban tufa indi lidhor. Ky ind lidhor, që varion në trashësi dhe është i ndërthurur me qelizat dhjamore, mbahet në atë pozicion nga një rrjet fibrash që e mbron trupin tonë duke rrethuar muskujt dhe organet. Ai është i rrethuar nga një lëng që perveçse e ushqen, përbën dhe një sistem efektiv për eliminimin e mbeturinave. Kur gjithshka funksionon siç duhet, mbeturinat largohen jashtë trupit nga ky sistem, gjë që rezulton në kurba të lëmuara të trupit; kur yndyrnat, lëngjet dhe toksinat mbeten thellë në lëkurë (poshtë shtresës epidurale), indi lidhor trashet dhe forcohet duke dhënë një efekt fryrës. Me kalimin e moshës, shtresat e lëkurës hollohen, çka rezulton në shfaqjen e pamjes së valëzuar të celulitit. Ndryshimi i celulitit me dhjamin është se celuliti, në dallim nga dhjamosja, ndodhet vetëm në disa pjesë të caktuara te trupit; kofshët, të ndënjurat, barku dhe gjoksi. Celuliti ka të bëjë detyrimisht me peshën. Megjithëse formimi i celulitit varet nga dieta dhe stili i jetesës, pjesa më e madhe e tij është e formuar nga toksina dhe yndyrna të formuara në trup, që mund të prekin gra të çfardolloj përmase, peshe dhe strukture trupore.

Tipet e celulitit:
Celuliti i fortë ose solid, zakonisht gjëndet në gratë aktive si: balerinat, atletet etj. Ky lloj celuliti është i vështirë të eliminohet sepse nuk drenohet kollaj nga trupi. Nga ana tjetër në disa raste është i vështirë dhe të diktohet sepse ngjitet direkt me muskulin.
Celuliti i shkrifët, nuk është aq i përqëndruar dhe është më i dukshëm se celuliti solid. Zakonisht gjëndet në zona të mëdha, është i lëvizshëm dhe mund të shkaktojë atoni muskulore (rënie e tonusit). Edhe pse më i dukshëm, celuliti i shkrifët mund të eliminohet më lehtësisht.

Kush preket nga celuliti dhe pse
Zakonisht janë gratë ato që preken më shume nga celuliti. Ai fillon të shfaqet tek vajzat rreth moshës 14 vjeç dhe rritet si rezultat I hollimit dhe rishpërndarjes së shtresës së lekurës me kalimin e moshës. Celuliti zakonisht formohet tek gratë pas lindjes dhe në ato që marrin kontraceptivë oralë sepse sistemi i eliminimit nuk mund të përballojë fluksin tepër të madh të estrogjeneve ne trup. Ai mund të zhvillohet edhe pas traumave aksidentale që dëmtojnë sistemin e qarkullimit të gjakut ose në ato që bëjnë jetë sedentare (pasive). Shumë rrallë celuliti mund të formohet edhe tek meshkujt, kjo sepse rrjeti i tyre i qelizave yndyrore është në thellësi të lëkurës.

Faktorët që kontribuojnë në formimin e celulitit janë:
1. Trashëgimia.
2. Marrja e pamjaftueshme e ujit. Uji ndihmon në sistemin e eliminimit të mbeturinave duke nxjerrë jashtë toksinat nga trupi. Këshillohet mundësisht të merren 7 gota ujë në ditë. Konsumi i 3 litrave ujë në ditë është optimale.
3. Dieta. Zakonet e dëmshme të ngrënies (alkooli, kafeina, ushqimet pikante) ndihmojnë në formimin e celulitit sepse toksinat që ato prodhojnë, mbeten në indin dhjamor.
4. Pirja e duhanit. Nuk është e dëmshme vetëm për lëkurën dhe mushkëritë por gjithashtu ngushton kapilarët e gjakut dhe dëmton indin lidhor duke shkaktuar fryrjen karakteristike të celulitit.
5. Tensioni dhe stresi. Bëjnë që muskujt dhe indi lidhor që i mbulon ato, të trashen. Nga ana tjetër tensioni bllokon qelizat, duke dëmtuar eliminimin e mbeturinave dhe pastrimin e trupit.
6. Marrja e mjekimit. Mund të dëmtojë proceset natyrale të organizmit të njeriut. Barnat për dobësim, sedativët dhe diuretikët, mund të çojnë të gjitha në krijimin e celulitit, kontraceptivët orale, që rrisin nivelin e estrogjeneve në gjak, shkaktojnë zmadhimin e qelizave yndyrore që çon në mbajtjen e ujit në organizëm. Mbajtja e ujit në organizëm pengon trupin të eliminojë toksinat dhe krijon celulitin.
7. Mungesa e ushqimeve dhe stili sedentar i jetesës. Ushtrimet ndihmojnë tonifikimin muskulor, qarkullimin e gjakut dhe mirëqenien e përgjithshme, duke shkaktuar copëzimin e indit të bllokuar dhe pastrimin e trupit.

Eliminimi: Mos prisni mrekullira kur bëhet fjalë për celulit. Por nga kombinimi i ushqyerjes dhe aktivitetit fizik të duhur, me eliminimin e stresit dhe trajtimet estetike, mund të rezultojnë në zbutje të lëkurës. Rritja e qarkullimit të gjakut përmes masazhit padyshim që ndihmon në eliminimin e celulitit. Çelësi në parandalimin dhe luftimin e celulitit është pastrimi i trupit i kombinuar me aktivitet fizik, dietë të shëndetshme, reduktim të tensionit dhe përmirësim të qarkullimit të gjakut.

Trajtimi anticelulit: Nuk mund t'i nështrohesh kësaj terapie në rastet kur vuan nga;
1. Zemra
2. Organet e frymëmarrjes
3. Diabeti
4. Variçet
5. Mëlçi kronike
6. Epilepsi
7. Puçra masive
8. Lëkura është e dëmtuar
9. Shtatzania
10. Gjatë ciklit menstrual
11. Ka plagë te pa shëruara plotësisht në lëkurë
12. Menjëherë pas ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale etj
Për të patur rezultatin e dëshiruar, duhet të kemi parasysh rregullin e hekurt te bashkëpunimit me specialistin (estetisten). Ky trajtim është i thjeshtë, i pranueshëm dhe relaksues. Humbja e peshës bëhet gradualisht, pa shkaktuar eksese. Është e rëndësishme që të konceptojmë faktin që kemi të bëjmë me bilanc energjitik dhe gjatë terapisë nuk duhet te shkelim limitet e kalorive te marra. Duhet hequr dorë nga konsumi i ushqimeve të trajtuara në vaj të nxehtë pasi këto produkte shkaktojnë vështirësi në tretje. Mënyra më e drejtë është të ushqehemi me produkte të trajtuara në avull ose me zierje pasi janë plotësisht të asimilueshme dhe aspak të dëmshme për organizmin. Gjatë kursit të humbjes së peshës, kërkohet ekuilibër në marrjen e ushqimit, përtypje e mirë, konsum i 3 litrave ujë në ditë. Lënia e një vakti pa marrë është e dëmshme. Organizmi ka nevojë për ushqim, zaharinë, proteina, yndyrna etj. Për të humbur 1 kg peshë trupore duhen harxhuar 7000 kalori energji. Në bazë të kësaj shifre mund të llogaritet thjeshtë. Ky është thelbi i bashkëpunimit të specialistit me pacientin. 

Si proçedohet 
Përcaktohet zona problematike që shfaqet në trajtën e edemës. Në këtë zonë ushtrohet masazh anticelulit me produktin specifik (kremfoliant). Ky krem, në sajë të strukturës së tij me kokrriza, ndihmon në aktivizimin e ujrave dhe toksinave të mbetura, te cilat eliminohen dhe dalin jashtë përmes djersës ose rrugëve të jashtëqitjes. Më pas lëkura trajtohet me një serum i cili favorizon djersitjen. Kjo zonë e trajtuar lyhet me baltë, që ka në përbërje alga deti dhe parafinë. Është e domosdoshme të fashohet kjo pjesë disa herë me pelikola (material i hollë plastik), në mënyrë që të realizohet më së miri efekti sauna. Mbështillet klientja përsëri me çarçaf plastik dhe mbyllet dysheku për 20-25 minuta. Në përfundim të këtij proçesi, largohet balta nga lëkura dhe përgatitet klientja për proçesin tjetër; tonifikimin e muskulaturës. Përpara këtij proçesi, vendoset edhe një produkt tjetër në trajtë kremi, lipoaminocel ose lipoaminodren, varet nga përmasat e celulitit. Sipas një skeme të veçantë, vendosen elektrodat që kanë efektin e gjimnastikës pasive. Intensiteti i elektrodave lëshohet deri në limitin e dëshiruar nga klientja. Një seancë zgjat pothuajse 1 orë pa llogaritur qëndrimin në dyshek. Trajtimi duhet të kalojë përmes relaksit. Seancat bëhen me një ditë pushim ndërmjet, jo suksesive. Në çdo seancë klientja pëson humbje peshe. Kjo humbje është variabël, asnjëherë nuk mund të paracaktohet sepse çdo organizëm reagon me mënyrën e vet. Kjo terapi është e studiuar dhe nuk shkakton efekte anësore në rast se i përmbahesh proçedurës. Terapia mund të vazhdojë nga një deri në tre muaj sipas rendit që përmënda sipër. Suksesi është i sigurtë nëse klientja zbaton me përpikmëri këshillat. Haset vështirësi në konceptin e konsumit të ujit. Duhet edukuar klientja me këtë koncept. Nëse ajo ka të qartë si funksionon sasia e madhe e ujit në organizëm, proçesi shkon drejt rezultatit të dëshiruar. Ky element është i rëndësishëm sepse prania e konsiderueshme e ujit në organizëm prish disa lidhje ndërqelizore, që pengojnë shkëmbimin e lëndëve dhe funksionin normal të metabolizmit. Nga eksperienca, klientet që i përmbahen këtij rregulli kanë rezultat të padiskutueshëm. 
Edhe me mënyra të tjera mund të realizohet humbja e celulitit. Sauna e kombinuar me elektroda dhe masazh, por me efikase mbetet baltoterapia. Dieta e përdorur gjatë trajtimit është e domosdoshme. Në rast se neglizhohet ky fakt, koha e trajtimit do të zgjasë. Dietat me kalori të përcaktuara në çdo asortiment na ndihmojnë për të llogaritur vetë kaloritë. Nëse klientja kërkon humbje të përshpejtuar, sasia e kalorive që duhet te marrë është deri në 1200 kalori në ditë, nëse kërkon humbje më të ngadaltë sasia e ushqimit të marrë nuk duhet të kapërcejë limitin e 1400 kalorive.

----------


## Fringo

Let the Reese cups go
Stay out of the Haagen Das line

----------


## Viki

Kujdes me lengjet me gaz, dhe nga cigarja

----------


## MIRE

Eshte interesant qe kurr nuk kam pas celulit,kurr nuk i kam pas me shume se 54 kg,jam 31 vjeqare kam pas nje shtatzani gjat te ciles kam arrit ne 70 kg dhe vetyem 3 muaj mbas lindjes prap jam ne peshen e me parshme.keshtu qe nuk di asgje per celulitin vetem e di se do te doja te jam pak me e plot,sepse nuk po me rrin bukur asgje se shume e dobet e  e gjate.
Pershendetje dhe mos u merzitni shume per celulitin.

----------


## helene

Po afron pranvera dhe pasojat e dimrit do behen gjithnje dhe me te dukshme ne trupin e femrave per shkak se ne dimer dieta eshte me e pakontrolluar dhe me e pasur me yndyrera.Si rrjedhim,kushdo qe ka probleme celuliti duhet ta luftoje ate sa eshte ne kohe per te hequr kete problem te trupit qe sa nga ana estetike ashtu edhe nga ajo shendetesore eshte i bezdisshem.

  Sa me shpejt te vihet re shfaqja e celulitit aq me mire dhe aq me kollaj arrihen rezultate nga terapia,por kjo nuk eshte shume e thjeshte pasi ndryshimet e para nuk jane te dukshme me sy,duhen pajisje te veçanta.
Duhet dalluar pjesa dhjamore normale,dhe fiziologjike,me grumbullime patologjike qe çojne ne celulit.kjo sepse ne dhjami i zakonshem eshte brenda qelizave specifike,kurse ai patologjik perfshin hapesirat midis qelizave dhe afer eneve te gjakut duke i ngushtuar ato,sda me shume shtohet,dhe rrjedhimisht pjesa e interesuar eshte gjithnje dhe me e ftohte,per shkak te mungeses se gjakut ne sasi normale.Keto jane hollesi sidoqofte qe dallohen nga mjeket dhe shkalla e celulitit percaktohet me ane te vizites mjekesore.

 sidoqofte *parandalimi fillon ne tavoline* nje diete e ekuilibruar dhe e pershtatshme ben qe , fryrjet dhe celuliti,te shkaktuara nga pengese e qarkullimit venal te mund te parandalohen ose kurohen.
 kapslleku dhe mbajtja e lengjeve tregojne qe ka mungese aktiviteti fizik te shoqeruar me regjim ushqimor te keq,
 Eshte thelbesore te kihet nje Edukate Ushqimore , dmth te dihet çfare duhet ngrene dhe ne ç'sasi dhe cilesi.
 *Ka rendesi te veçante,konsumimi i ujit gjate dites*nje liter e gjysem ne dite uje eshte sasia minimale* ,por jo afer ngrenies pasi ndikon keq ne tretjen e ushqimeve ne stomak.gjithashtu duhet te vihet re me kujdes etiketa e ujit,pasi permbajtje e larte e Na+ nuk eshte e leshillueshme.
 Jane te keshillueshme ujerat me permbajtje te pakte elementesh Oligominerale,sepse favorizojne pastrimin e kanaleve urinare dhe biliare.

*kripa eshte armiku nr nje i nje diete anticelulit* sepse ka Na+ dhe ky ndikon ne mbajtjen e ujerave ne brendesi te qelizave duke mos lejuar shkembimin e lengjeve ne menyre te rregullte.Prandaj per te evituar mbiperqendrim te Na+ 
duhet qe te kufizohet perdorimi brenda nevojave te perditshme te trupit (qe jane te perfshira ne 1,5 deri ne 8,8gr ne dite).Duhet gjithashtu pasur parasysh se kripe s'eshte vetem ajo qe hidhet nga ne po eshte prezente dhe ne salce,konserva etj etj.Humbja e shijes nga kripa mund te kompensohet me specie te tjera.

 Nje menyre (per ata qe kane problem te heqin dore nga shija e te ngrenit) per te evituar kete eshte te ndiqen disa keshilla:
 *te mos hidhet kripa direkt ne pjate po vetem gjate gatimit.
 *te evitohen konservat
 *te preferohet gatimi me avull ose sgare
 *te konsumohen fruta me vit C dhe substanca antioksiduese
 *Te lexohet me vemendje etiketa e ushqimeve dhe te evitohen ato qe shkruajne permbajtjen e kripes si element paresor qofte dhe ne menyra te tjera si psh:Na+,klorur natriumi,fosfat monosodic,bikarbonat natriumi,glutamat natriumi.
 *te evitohet perdorimi i ushqimeve shume te kripura: sallame,djathera,te skuqura,kutira,pije te sheqerizuara,lengje frutash me shurup,pije alkoolike,çokollata,kafe,çaj i forte.
 *konsumim i shumte i ujit te pagazuar , menyre qe te eliminohet me ane te urines elementet qe organizmi grumbullon.

 Duhet pasur kujdes te mos ekzagjerohet me kafe (jo me shume se 2-3 ne dite) me sasine e çokollates dhe pijeve alkoolike te cilat lodhin melçine dhe e pengojne te eliminoje substancat e teperta dhe te kryeje fuknsionet e veta.


*i rendesishem dhe i keshillushem eshte perdorimi i ushqimeve te fresketa,me permbajtje vit C,kripera minerale dhe permbajtje te larte fibrash(te cilat ndihmojne kapsllekun dhe tretjen),te pasura me vit te tjera vit E dhe Kalium* 


 Frutat dhe perimet (kiwi,agjinare,asparage,karota,portokalle,kumbulla  ,pjeshke,kajsi etj) duhen konsumuar ne sasi te medha pasi permbajne Kalium i cili kundershton efektin e na+ ne organizem qofte si lengje,apo te centrifuguara,bizelet,patatet,thjerrezat qepa(sidomos e gjalle) ndihmojne shume ne eliminimin e substancave te teperta dhe shkembimin e lengjeve.Gjithashtu permbajtja e tyre ne fibra ndihmon ne eliminimin e skorjeve te teperta dhe ne pastrimin e aparatin tretes,duke penguar thithjen e sheqernave dhe yndyrave,pa ndikuar ne thithjen e proteinave dhe oligoelementeve.(hekur,zink,magnez,kalcium etj)

 Figura e meposhtme.qe une s'e di si quhet shqip,permban substanca qe ndihmojne ne mbrojtjen e eneve te gjakut.
 Te gjitha frutat e ujshme si bostan,pjeper,luleshtrydhe kane efekt diuretik,dhe  akoma me teper ato qe permbajne shume kalium si qershite,ananas,ribes,kajsite.

----------


## alto_sicila

NESE NUK GABOJ KETO QUHEN "KULUMRI"
per Kosove po flas,ne Shqiperi nuk kam idene...
perndryshe,shkrim shume interesant

----------


## babybell

Flm per shkrimin helene, megjithese paska kohe qe qenka postuar. me thuaj nese e di: Sa efikas jane kremerat anticelulit. perdor Nuxe dhe e kam blere shtrenjte, por mbase nuk e perdor ashtu siç duhet dhe nuk kam ndonje ndryshim te madh.

te pershendes

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Blueberry jane,po une si fus dot ne goje.Ma shpifin.
helene shkrim  interesant  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SKUTHI

Tekstin se lexova, por per sa i perket celuliteve Shqiptaret mbajn kampion :PppPpppPpp

----------


## DI_ANA

Rregulla, dieta, aktiviteti fizik, trajtime estetike. Çfarë duhet të dini? Përgjigjet për dyshimet më të zakonshme dhe këshillat për ta luftuar atë.

Të dish gjithçka për celulitin do të thotë të kesh më shumë armë për ta luftuar, ose të paktën për të ndalur keqësimin e tij. Le të shohim, nëpërmjet pyetjeve më të zakonshme identitetin e këtij ndryshimi që e privon.

1 - A është celuliti shqetësim i vërtetë?

Mjekët e konsiderojnë një shqetësim të vërtetë që përfshin shtresat e lëkurës si dhe qarkullimin e lëngjeve. Në të vërtetë, është pasoja më e dukshme e një shtimi vëllimi anormal të qelizave që përbëjnë indet depozituese, në prani të të cilave gjaku e limfa nuk qarkullojnë mirë, duke i lënë vend e hapësirë grumbullimeve. Efekti "lëkurë portokalli" fryrjet, humbja e kompaktësisë së lëkurës që karakterizon shfaqjen e celulitit janë me një fjalë shprehje e ngadalësimit të qarkullimit të likuideve për shkak të zhvillimit të ekzagjeruar të indeve depozituese. Në sferën mjekësore si përgjigje kryesore shihen jeta sedentare, marrja e kalorive të tepërta, si dhe shtimi i vëllimit të indeve depozituese.

2 - Dobësimi ndihmon në pakësimin e tij?

Grumbullimi i indeve depozituese që shfaqen pashmangshëm nga shtimi në peshë, shkaktojnë e favorizojnë shfaqjen e celulitit, e nga ana tjetër pengojnë zhdukjen e tij, qoftë edhe nëpërmjet aktivitetit fizik. Pa dyshim që dobësimi deri në arritjen e peshës ideale në proporcion me gjatësinë e përbërjen fizike, këshillohet si strategji anticeluliti e madje tepër efikase. Për të bërë një llogari të përafërt, numri i kilogramëve që duhen humbur në raport me cm e gjatësisë, përtej 1 metri, është 7 nëse trupi është i hollë, 5 nëse është normal, e 3 nëse është i fortë (i mbushur). P.sh. pesha ideale e një femre në konstrukt të hollë, e gjatë 1,70 m është 70-7=63 kg.

3 - A ekziston ndonjë dietë anticeluliti?

Dieta ideale për të luftuar celulitin, që nuk ndryshon aspak nga ajo lloj diete që çdo femër duhet të mbajë për të ruajtur peshën, duke garantuar njëkohësisht mirëqenien dhe efikasitetin e organizmit. Më saktë, për të kontrolluar celulitin pa e varfëruar organizimin, d.m.th. pa rrezikuar humbjen e energjisë, duhet marrë përditë 2200 kalori të shpërndara në këtë mënyrë: 15% proteina (mish, qumësht e prejardhjet e tij, peshk, vezë, perime) duke mos harruar që një gram proteinë përmban 4 kalori: 25% yndyra (vaj, gjalpë, djathë, sallam, mish), duke ditur që një gram yndyrë përmban 9 kalori: 60% karbohidrate (patate, bukë, biskota, fruta, sheqer) dhe që një gram karbohidrate përmban 4 kalori. Dietës bazë i shtohen sasitë e frutave e perimeve, të nevojshme për shkak të kripërave minerale e vitaminave. Kush ka nevojë vërtet që të dobësohet duhet të marrë 500-600 kalori më pak se zakonisht, d.m.th., rreth 1600-1700 kalori ditore, duke pasur kujdes në proporcionet e ushqimeve.

4. Përse duhet pakësuar konsumimi i kripës?

Në prani të celulitit është mirë të pakësohet konsumimi i kripës pasi natriumi që e përbën provokon grumbullimin e lëngjeve, d.m.th. favorizon shtimin e fryrjeve që shoqërohen me celulitin. Teprica e natriumit shton densitetin e lëngjeve të organizmit, duke i bërë më pak fluidë, në qarkullimin e tyre. Për të kthyer lëngjet në shkallën normale të densitetit, në organizëm lindin dy mekanizma mbrojtës: grumbullimi hidrik dhe etja. Për shkak të së parës, organizmi mban sa më shumë të jetë e mundur lëngjet e tij, (urina pakësohet), ndërkohë që për të dytën merret aq ujë sa të shkrijnë si duhet lëngjet e organizmit. Në momentin që shfaqet grumbullimi hidrik, gjaku fillon të shkojë në kapilarë më shumë se zakonisht e kësisoj shton sasinë e lëngjeve prezentë midis qelizave, grumbullimi i të cilëve shfaqet me fryrjet e lëkurës. Nevoja ditore e natriumit, përgjithësisht mbulohet nga konsumi i vegjetalëve, djathit, peshkut, mishit. Për të mos ngrënë më shumë se ç'duhet është mirë që pjatat të aromatizohen me barishte e erëza.

5. Cili është aktiviteti fizik më i përshtatshëm?

Një aktivitet fizik anticelulit duhet të ndjekë 3 objektiva: të favorizojë eliminimin e grumbullimit të yndyrave, të rregullojë qarkullimin e lëngjeve, e ta rikthejë tonifikimin e muskujve. Ky aktivitet përmbushet nga walking, ose më mirë shëtitja me hap të fortë, ose biçikleta. Për të arritur rezultatet e dukshme brenda një kohe të caktuar, duhet ecur të paktën 5 herë në javë përreth 45 minuta. Shpejtësia e duhur është ajo që të lejon të ecësh pa t'u marrë fryma. Si alternativë mund të pedalosh çdo ditë përreth 35 minuta, pa t'u marrë fryma. Ideale do të ishte alternimi i të dy aktiviteteve. Ndërsa sportet e rënda, s'bëjnë dobi ndaj celulitit, pasi nuk shkaktojë djegien e yndyrave, por atyre të sheqernave. Organizmi varfërohet kështu nga burimi i tij energjik: rezultati është një lodhje e shpejtë, që nuk të lejon vazhdimin e aktivitetit të paktën 35-40 minuta pa ndërprerje. Me pak fjalë: një aktivitet muskulor pak intensiv, por i zgjatur, dobëson më shumë se një aktivitet i fuqishëm, pasi lejon përdorim si burim energjie depozitat e yndyrave.

6. Më mirë çorapët apo getat?

Për të penguar shfaqjen e celulitit, duhet evituar të gjitha veshjet e ngushta që shtrëngojnë zonën e kofshës. Në të vërtetë, përdorimi i tyre pengon qarkullimin korrekt të gjakut pasi vështirëson kthimin e gjakut nga pjesët e poshtme në zemër. Janë perfekte çorapët e lirshme, e sidomos ato që ushtrojnë pak presion mbi vena duke favorizuar ngjitjen e gjakut lart e duke penguar grumbullimin e lëngjeve.

7. Ç'lloj këpuce duhet zgjedhur?

Edhe zgjedhja e këpucëve përbën element të rëndësishëm në luftën kundër celulitit, pasi këpuca kushtëzon lëvizjen e këmbës dhe vendosjen e saj korrekte, nga ku varet edhe presioni i mjaftueshëm për ngjitjen e gjakut lart. Këpucët ideale, janë ato që janë të rehatshme për këmbët dhe me taka midis 3-5 cm. Në të vërtetë, një takë më e lartë, i detyron këmbët të marrin pozicion jo të natyrshëm, të papërshtatshëm për mbajtje e peshës së trupit. Dhe, nga ana tjetër, një takë më e ulët, e detyron këmbën të rrijë shesh, d.m.th. në një pozicion që e pengon këmbën të kryejë lëvizje të natyrshme e të lehta. Në të dyja rastet, gjaku qarkullon më me vështirësi, e me kalimin e kohës, favorizojnë keqësimin e celulitit.

8 - Cilat janë mënyrat "shtëpiake" për ta luftuar?

Kompresat me ujë e kripë ose me argjilë mund të përmirësojnë pamjen e lëkurës nga celuliti dhe të ulë fryrjet e dukshme. Kompresat me ujë e kripë, duhet të përshijnë të gjithë këmbën (nga kavijet, tek vithet). Për këtë të përdoren copa të lagura, përreth 15-20 minuta do ditë, akoma më mirë nëse bëhen para gjumit. Ndërsa argjila, duhet përgatitur në 2 lugë vaj, një lugë vaj ulliri e 4 lugë argjilë, e cila duhet bërë një masë e trashë e homogjene që aplikohet direkt mbi zonën që duhet trajtuar rreth një orë dhe 2-3 herë në javë.

9 - A funksionojnë kremrat anticelulite?

Ato pa dyshim që përmirësojnë pamjen e lëkurës, si dhe favorizojnë shkrirjen e yndyrave dhe pakësimin e grumbullimeve hidrike. Pa dyshim që jo të gjitha produktet janë njësoj mes tyre. Sipas përbërësve aktivë që përmbajnë mund të kryejnë p.sh. forcimin e enëve të gjakut (periferike), forcojnë e tonifikojë si dhe hidratojnë. Megjithatë, për të parë rezultatet e tyre është mirë që të përdoren për një kohë të gjatë, sidomos çdo ditë 6 javët e para e pastaj 1-2 herë në javë. Pastaj është mirë që të aplikohen duke u shoqëruar me masazh, i cili ndihmon në thithjen e tyre të shpejtë.

10. Po masazhi limfodrenues ç'është?

Ky masazh favorizon një qarkullim të limfës në hapësirat midis qelizave. Limfa është lëngu që prodhohet nga gjaku: kur gjaku arrin kapilarët, pjesërisht hyn në vena, nga ku ngjitet në zemër e pjesërisht në kapilarë, të cilët janë porozë, ku formohet i ashtuquajturi likuid ndërmjetës. Ndër sasi të vogla ngelen të lira midis qelizave. Kur mblidhet me tepricë shfaqen fryrjet. Në qoftë se masazhi bëhet nga duar eksperte, atëherë shihen edhe rezultatet më mirë.

11. A e favorizojnë celulitin disa lloj qëndrimesh?

Disa pozicione jo të rregullta lodhin qarkullimin e gjakut, duke keqësuar kësisoj celulitin. Midis tyre, qëndrimi shtrembër për një kohë të gjatë, këmbët e hedhura mbi njëra-tjetrën, qëndrimi në kurriz. Korrigjimi i tyre është i lehtë. Kur qëndrohet për një kohë të gjatë në këmbë, është mirë që të lëvizet herë pas herë mbi ndonjë bordurë çfarëdo qoftë, këmbët s'duhet kryqëzuar, pasi presioni i njërës këmbë i ushtruar mbi këmbën tjetër ngadalëson qarkullimin e gjakut. Gjithashtu, edhe kur qëndrohet ulur, është mirë që këmbët të mbahen pak të mbështetura diku. E në fund, është mirë që të flihet në një jastëk poshtë dyshekut, nga ana e këmbëve.

12. Përse nxehtësia e keqëson?

Nxehtësia përcakton si pasojë imediate ngushtimin e venave e si pasojë dhe ngadalësimin e qarkullimit të gjakut, i cili shkakton grumbullimin e lëngjeve. Kësisoj duhet që të ruhen këmbët sidomos gjatë verës ndaj diellit, duke i lagur herë pas herë me ujë, e mos të mbështeten pranë kaloriferit, e mos të mbahen gjatë në vaskë në temperaturë më të lartë se 32 gradë.

13. Cilat janë mënyrat natyrale më efikase?

Ndihmë japin çaji me carangth e mëllagë. Gjithashtu e mirë është boronica, e ngrënë si fryt apo e pirë si lëng. Përmban përbërës aktivë që përmirësojnë qarkullimin e gjakut pasi ndihmojnë enët e gjakut të qëndrojnë tonike e elastike.

"Telegrafi"

----------


## DI_ANA

CELULITI. SI KONCEPTOHET, ÇFARË ËSHTË, SI ELIMINOHET?

Si konceptohet:

Celuliti është efekti “lekurë portokalli”, është masë dhjamore e mpiksur që duhet tretur. Humbet me fitness, me trajtime estetike dhe masazh. Shkaktohet nga konsumi i yndyrnave te tepërta, jetëndënja dhe gjëndja pasive e trupit. Mendoj se celuliti prek çdo organizëm edhe personat me peshë normale. Femrat janë më të ndjeshme ndaj këtij fenomeni.
Sheila, sociologe: Celuliti është dukuri joestetike e lëkurës në zonat me më pak aktivitet. Shkaktohet nga mbushja e qelizave me ujë dhe dhjami i tepërt dhe nuk ndikojnë në peshën trupore. Shkaku: Teprimi me sheqerna dhe yndyrna në ushqim. Moskonsumimi i mjaftueshëm i ujit. Mungesa e aktivitetit fizik, regjimit dhe mosqarkullimi i mirë.
Diana, strudente: Celuliti është përqëndrimi i yndyrnave që bëjnë efektin lekurë portokalli. Shkaku; ushqimet e përpunuara me pigmente artificiale, mosha, jeta pasive. Celuliti reduktohet me sport dhe trajtim estetik. Personalisht kam celulit dhe ushtroj aktivitet fizik, por nuk përzgjedh ushqimin. Pëlqej të gjitha ato që më shkaktojnë celulit; pijet me gaz, çokollatat etj.

Çfarë është?

Celuliti është një lloj indi dhjamor në shtresën e nënlëkurës që përmban tufa indi lidhor. Ky ind lidhor, që varion në trashësi dhe është i ndërthurur me qelizat dhjamore, mbahet në atë pozicion nga një rrjet fibrash që e mbron trupin tonë duke rrethuar muskujt dhe organet. Ai është i rrethuar nga një lëng që perveçse e ushqen, përbën dhe një sistem efektiv për eliminimin e mbeturinave. Kur gjithshka funksionon siç duhet, mbeturinat largohen jashtë trupit nga ky sistem, gjë që rezulton në kurba të lëmuara të trupit; kur yndyrnat, lëngjet dhe toksinat mbeten thellë në lëkurë (poshtë shtresës epidurale), indi lidhor trashet dhe forcohet duke dhënë një efekt fryrës. Me kalimin e moshës, shtresat e lëkurës hollohen, çka rezulton në shfaqjen e pamjes së valëzuar të celulitit. Ndryshimi i celulitit me dhjamin është se celuliti, në dallim nga dhjamosja, ndodhet vetëm në disa pjesë të caktuara te trupit; kofshët, të ndënjurat, barku dhe gjoksi. Celuliti ka të bëjë detyrimisht me peshën. Megjithëse formimi i celulitit varet nga dieta dhe stili i jetesës, pjesa më e madhe e tij është e formuar nga toksina dhe yndyrna të formuara në trup, që mund të prekin gra të çfardolloj përmase, peshe dhe strukture trupore.

Tipet e celulitit:
Celuliti i fortë ose solid, zakonisht gjëndet në gratë aktive si: balerinat, atletet etj. Ky lloj celuliti është i vështirë të eliminohet sepse nuk drenohet kollaj nga trupi. Nga ana tjetër në disa raste është i vështirë dhe të diktohet sepse ngjitet direkt me muskulin.
Celuliti i shkrifët, nuk është aq i përqëndruar dhe është më i dukshëm se celuliti solid. Zakonisht gjëndet në zona të mëdha, është i lëvizshëm dhe mund të shkaktojë atoni muskulore (rënie e tonusit). Edhe pse më i dukshëm, celuliti i shkrifët mund të eliminohet më lehtësisht.
Kush preket nga celuliti dhe pse
Zakonisht janë gratë ato që preken më shume nga celuliti. Ai fillon të shfaqet tek vajzat rreth moshës 14 vjeç dhe rritet si rezultat I hollimit dhe rishpërndarjes së shtresës së lekurës me kalimin e moshës. Celuliti zakonisht formohet tek gratë pas lindjes dhe në ato që marrin kontraceptivë oralë sepse sistemi i eliminimit nuk mund të përballojë fluksin tepër të madh të estrogjeneve ne trup. Ai mund të zhvillohet edhe pas traumave aksidentale që dëmtojnë sistemin e qarkullimit të gjakut ose në ato që bëjnë jetë sedentare (pasive). Shumë rrallë celuliti mund të formohet edhe tek meshkujt, kjo sepse rrjeti i tyre i qelizave yndyrore është në thellësi të lëkurës.

Faktorët që kontribuojnë në formimin e celulitit janë:

1. Trashëgimia.
2. Marrja e pamjaftueshme e ujit. Uji ndihmon në sistemin e eliminimit të mbeturinave duke nxjerrë jashtë toksinat nga trupi. Këshillohet mundësisht të merren 7 gota ujë në ditë. Konsumi i 3 litrave ujë në ditë është optimale.
3. Dieta. Zakonet e dëmshme të ngrënies (alkooli, kafeina, ushqimet pikante) ndihmojnë në formimin e celulitit sepse toksinat që ato prodhojnë, mbeten në indin dhjamor.
4. Pirja e duhanit. Nuk është e dëmshme vetëm për lëkurën dhe mushkëritë por gjithashtu ngushton kapilarët e gjakut dhe dëmton indin lidhor duke shkaktuar fryrjen karakteristike të celulitit.
5. Tensioni dhe stresi. Bëjnë që muskujt dhe indi lidhor që i mbulon ato, të trashen. Nga ana tjetër tensioni bllokon qelizat, duke dëmtuar eliminimin e mbeturinave dhe pastrimin e trupit.
6. Marrja e mjekimit. Mund të dëmtojë proceset natyrale të organizmit të njeriut. Barnat për dobësim, sedativët dhe diuretikët, mund të çojnë të gjitha në krijimin e celulitit, kontraceptivët orale, që rrisin nivelin e estrogjeneve në gjak, shkaktojnë zmadhimin e qelizave yndyrore që çon në mbajtjen e ujit në organizëm. Mbajtja e ujit në organizëm pengon trupin të eliminojë toksinat dhe krijon celulitin.
7. Mungesa e ushqimeve dhe stili sedentar i jetesës. Ushtrimet ndihmojnë tonifikimin muskulor, qarkullimin e gjakut dhe mirëqenien e përgjithshme, duke shkaktuar copëzimin e indit të bllokuar dhe pastrimin e trupit.
Eliminimi: Mos prisni mrekullira kur bëhet fjalë për celulit. Por nga kombinimi i ushqyerjes dhe aktivitetit fizik të duhur, me eliminimin e stresit dhe trajtimet estetike, mund të rezultojnë në zbutje të lëkurës. Rritja e qarkullimit të gjakut përmes masazhit padyshim që ndihmon në eliminimin e celulitit. Çelësi në parandalimin dhe luftimin e celulitit është pastrimi i trupit i kombinuar me aktivitet fizik, dietë të shëndetshme, reduktim të tensionit dhe përmirësim të qarkullimit të gjakut.

Trajtimi anticelulit: Nuk mund t’i nështrohesh kësaj terapie në rastet kur vuan nga;

1. Zemra
2. Organet e frymëmarrjes
3. Diabeti
4. Variçet
5. Mëlçi kronike
6. Epilepsi
7. Puçra masive
8. Lëkura është e dëmtuar
9. Shtatzania
10. Gjatë ciklit menstrual
11. Ka plagë te pa shëruara plotësisht në lëkurë
12. Menjëherë pas ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale etj

Për të patur rezultatin e dëshiruar, duhet të kemi parasysh rregullin e hekurt te bashkëpunimit me specialistin (estetisten). Ky trajtim është i thjeshtë, i pranueshëm dhe relaksues. Humbja e peshës bëhet gradualisht, pa shkaktuar eksese. Është e rëndësishme që të konceptojmë faktin që kemi të bëjmë me bilanc energjitik dhe gjatë terapisë nuk duhet te shkelim limitet e kalorive te marra. Duhet hequr dorë nga konsumi i ushqimeve të trajtuara në vaj të nxehtë pasi këto produkte shkaktojnë vështirësi në tretje. Mënyra më e drejtë është të ushqehemi me produkte të trajtuara në avull ose me zierje pasi janë plotësisht të asimilueshme dhe aspak të dëmshme për organizmin. Gjatë kursit të humbjes së peshës, kërkohet ekuilibër në marrjen e ushqimit, përtypje e mirë, konsum i 3 litrave ujë në ditë. Lënia e një vakti pa marrë është e dëmshme. Organizmi ka nevojë për ushqim, zaharinë, proteina, yndyrna etj. Për të humbur 1 kg peshë trupore duhen harxhuar 7000 kalori energji. Në bazë të kësaj shifre mund të llogaritet thjeshtë. Ky është thelbi i bashkëpunimit të specialistit me pacientin.

Si proçedohet
Përcaktohet zona problematike që shfaqet në trajtën e edemës. Në këtë zonë ushtrohet masazh anticelulit me produktin specifik (kremfoliant). Ky krem, në sajë të strukturës së tij me kokrriza, ndihmon në aktivizimin e ujrave dhe toksinave të mbetura, te cilat eliminohen dhe dalin jashtë përmes djersës ose rrugëve të jashtëqitjes. Më pas lëkura trajtohet me një serum i cili favorizon djersitjen. Kjo zonë e trajtuar lyhet me baltë, që ka në përbërje alga deti dhe parafinë. Është e domosdoshme të fashohet kjo pjesë disa herë me pelikola (material i hollë plastik), në mënyrë që të realizohet më së miri efekti sauna. Mbështillet klientja përsëri me çarçaf plastik dhe mbyllet dysheku për 20-25 minuta. Në përfundim të këtij proçesi, largohet balta nga lëkura dhe përgatitet klientja për proçesin tjetër; tonifikimin e muskulaturës. Përpara këtij proçesi, vendoset edhe një produkt tjetër në trajtë kremi, lipoaminocel ose lipoaminodren, varet nga përmasat e celulitit. Sipas një skeme të veçantë, vendosen elektrodat që kanë efektin e gjimnastikës pasive. Intensiteti i elektrodave lëshohet deri në limitin e dëshiruar nga klientja. Një seancë zgjat pothuajse 1 orë pa llogaritur qëndrimin në dyshek. Trajtimi duhet të kalojë përmes relaksit. Seancat bëhen me një ditë pushim ndërmjet, jo suksesive. Në çdo seancë klientja pëson humbje peshe. Kjo humbje është variabël, asnjëherë nuk mund të paracaktohet sepse çdo organizëm reagon me mënyrën e vet. Kjo terapi është e studiuar dhe nuk shkakton efekte anësore në rast se i përmbahesh proçedurës. Terapia mund të vazhdojë nga një deri në tre muaj sipas rendit që përmënda sipër. Suksesi është i sigurtë nëse klientja zbaton me përpikmëri këshillat. Haset vështirësi në konceptin e konsumit të ujit. Duhet edukuar klientja me këtë koncept. Nëse ajo ka të qartë si funksionon sasia e madhe e ujit në organizëm, proçesi shkon drejt rezultatit të dëshiruar. Ky element është i rëndësishëm sepse prania e konsiderueshme e ujit në organizëm prish disa lidhje ndërqelizore, që pengojnë shkëmbimin e lëndëve dhe funksionin normal të metabolizmit. Nga eksperienca, klientet që i përmbahen këtij rregulli kanë rezultat të padiskutueshëm.
Edhe me mënyra të tjera mund të realizohet humbja e celulitit. Sauna e kombinuar me elektroda dhe masazh, por me efikase mbetet baltoterapia. Dieta e përdorur gjatë trajtimit është e domosdoshme. Në rast se neglizhohet ky fakt, koha e trajtimit do të zgjasë. Dietat me kalori të përcaktuara në çdo asortiment na ndihmojnë për të llogaritur vetë kaloritë. Nëse klientja kërkon humbje të përshpejtuar, sasia e kalorive që duhet te marrë është deri në 1200 kalori në ditë, nëse kërkon humbje më të ngadaltë sasia e ushqimit të marrë nuk duhet të kapërcejë limitin e 1400 kalorive.

Revista Jeta

----------


## DI_ANA

Celuliti? S'e shoh me...

Me elektroda, me alga, me balte, me palester. Por edhe duke pire pese litra uje ne dite. Te gjitha metodat per te luftuar efektin "lekure portokalleje". Por me nje lajm te keq: nuk do te arrini kurre te keni kembet e modeleve

Iva Tico

"Gjerat e vogla krijojne persosmerine, megjithate persosmeria nuk eshte nje gje e vogel". E ka thene Platoni. Sigurisht, atehere, nuk ka pasur nder mend celulitin. Dhe as ndonje papersosmeri tjeter fizike. Por qendra estetike "Tuttestetica" e ka zgjedhur jo me kot si slogan te sajin kete thenie. Pasi, si te gjitha qendrat e tjera te estetikes, ka si qellim te merret pikerisht me gjerat e vogla. Per te krijuar persosmerine. Edhe te kembeve.

Eshte shqetesimi i zakonte qe vjen cdo stine. Sa here qe afrohet sezoni i plazhit dhe ato papersosmerite e vogla qe gjate gjithe dimrit kane qene te mbuluara zene e shfaqen ne dite te diellit. Eshte periudha kur truri fillon te punoje me urgjence per te gjetur nje rruge shpetimi. Nderkaq nuk mund te qendrosh kurrsesi indiferente. Televizioni dhe revistat ofrojne shembujt e vertete te persosmerise. Kembe supersensuale me nje lekure tejet te ndritshme. Ofrojne dhe nje game kremrash mrekulliberese me te cilat mund te arrish kembet e enderruara. E vertete? Kete thone reklamat. Kurse sallonet estetike thone krejt te kunderterten: kremrat, cilatdo qofshin nuk e kane efektin e deshiruar nese nuk shoqerohen me trajtime speciale. Pastaj duhen edhe ushtrime fizike. Duhen hequr pastaj edhe ca ushqime qe cilesohen si armiku me i madh i lekures se lemuar. Dhe nese i ben te gjitha keto atehere celuliti iken vertet? Per fat te keq asnjehere plotesisht. Mund te zbutet efekti "lekure portokalli", mund te mos shquhet nga larg, mund edhe te behet gati i padukshem dhe te vihet re vetem nese lekura shtrengohet me dore. Por ato kembet si te modeleve te reklamuara neper revista, bejme mire t'i harrojme. Ose t'i admirojme vetem neper revista.

Lufta me kremra

Eshte lufta me komode. Dhe e vetmja qe mund te quhet "per te gjitha xhepat". Komode sepse nuk kerkon ore te harxhuara neper sallone estetike. Dhe relivisht me e lira. Se paku per faktin se nuk paguan dike tjeter per te te bere masazhin.

Mund te gjenden ne te gjitha dyqanet e mira te kozmetikes. Te te gjitha firmave. Qe nga firmat anonime, tek ato me popullore dhe ato vertet "firmato". Dhe me rriskun me te vogel te blerjes se nje produkti te fallsifikuar. Dhe kjo per arsyen e thjeshte se askush nuk merr persiper te fallsifikoje produkte bukurie qe nuk shiten ne mase. Sepse e verteta eshte kjo: kremrat anticelulite shiten fare pak. Jo sepse femrat shqiptare nuk vuajne nga celuliti. Vuajne. Dhe shume madje. Porse shumica e tyre jane mosbesuese ndaj efekteve te kremrave. Keshtu thone shiteset, te cilat tek klientet me teper sesa mungese te parave, shohin mungese te besimit. Qe te besosh nese nje produkt eshte i efekshem apo jo, nuk mjafon reklama. Nevojiten prova. Duhet dikush qe ta kete provuar me pare. Por qe ta provosh, nuk kushton ndonje gje e madhe. Sepse ka ardhur ndoshta radha te rrezohet nje tjeter mit. Ai sipas te cilit trajtimet anticelulit jane teper te shtrenjta. Nuk jane sigurisht me te lirat, por jane te krahasueshme me produktet e tjera kozmetike. Me cmime qe ndryshojne jo vetem ne saje te markes, por edhe te dyqanit ku shiten. Mund te blesh pershembull nje "L'Oreal, perfect slim", nje nga kremrat anticelulit me te reklamuar ne revistat e huaja me nje cmim prej 1200 lekesh. Mund ta blesh edhe ne nje magazine shumice dhe mund ta perdoresh nje muaj. Pastaj trajtimin ta perseritesh disa here ne vit. Kostoja gjithsej: me pak sesa kremi i dites qe perdor per fytyren.

Nese nuk i beson "L'Oreal"-it, [teper popullor], atehere mund te zgjdhesh nje "Vichy", apo "Clarins", "Biotherm", "Lancome", "Collistar", "Christian Dior". Shume kremra, xhel apo sprai, qe reklamojne se rezultati mund te shihet qe ne javet e para. Por mund te zgjedhesh edhe nje nga linjat e dyqanit "Yves Rocher". Me cmime asnjehere me shtrenjte se 2500 leke.

Me armet e "Frontera"-s

"Te lindesh e bukur eshte fat, te behesh eshte Frontera". Slogani i "Frontera"-s me shume se kudo hyn ne pune per trajtimet kunder celulitit. Sepse ketu fati i te lindurit nuk eshte dhe aq i rendesishem. Pasi edhe kur lind me fat, me gene "te mira", ne njefare moshe celuliti del me i forte se genet. Atehere "Frontera" ve ne levizje armet e saj. Nje trajtim i plote qe fillon me elektrodat, vazhdon me masazhe dhe perfundon me kremra. Nje trajtim i plote qe sipas estetisteve te kesaj qendre eshte

i efektshem ne shumicen e rasteve, por qe duhet perseritur me pas me cikle ne menyre qe celuliti te mos "pushtoje" serish zonat e cliruara.

Trajtimi ne kete qender fillon me elektrodat, metode qe estetistet e quajne magrela. Elektrodat vendosen ne pjeset problematike dhe pastaj paisja gradohet ne varesi te llojit te celulitit. Mbahen deri ne nje ore pastaj fillon trajtimi me alga, apo algoterrapia. Algat aplikohen ne te gjithe trupin ose vetem ne pjese te vecanta. Trajtimit [i cili zgjat rreth 45 minuta] i bashkangjitet mbulimi me nje koperte minisauna e cila ben te mundur shkrirjen e noduleve apo heqjen e toksinave. Me nje fjale gjithcka qe eshte ne baze te celulitit. Estetistet e kesaj qendre tregojne se algat bejne rigjenerimin e plote te lekures. Madje, ka raste qe edhe ne rast se celuliti nuk eshte shfaqur, nje trajtim me alga do te bente gjithsesi mire. Thjesht per te pasur nje lekure me te bukur.

Pas trajtimit te algave eshte radha e infodrenazhit, i cili eshte nje masazh me kremra anticelulite. Estetistet e kesaj qendre, per rreth 20 - 25 minuta masazhojne pjesen me probleme duke mbyllur keshtu nje cikel te plote trajtimi.

Ne pergjithesi punohet me programe inididuale. Ka raste kur eshte i mjaftueshem vetem masazhi manual, apo te tjera raste kur nevojiten vetem elektrodat, pa alga [masazhi eshte gjithsesi i domosdoshem]. Konsulta paraprake me mjeken estetiste, ndihmon per percaktimin e strategjise qe do te zgjidhet. Gjithsesi, ato femra qe kane zgjedhur kete sallon per t'u trajtuar, duhet t'i bejne keto seanca tre here ne jave, 15 - 20 seanca gjithsej. Por qe duhen perseritur disa here ne vit. Me qellim qe celuliti i zhdukur apo i reduktuar, te mos rikthehet. Kurse per ato qe nuk kane kohen e mjaftueshme per te qendruar nen koperta apo me elektroda, kjo qender estetike shet linjen e saj te produkteve per perdorimm ne shtepi. Linjat "Matisse" dhe "Biolife", jane produktet e perdorura ne kete sallon. Cmimet? "As me lire dhe as me shtrenjte se te tjera sallone te Tiranes", thone estetistet e "Frontera"-s.

Estetika e "Tuttestetica"-s

Cmimi eshte gjithashtu e vetmja gje te cilin nuk e komentojne ne kete qender. Por qe gjithsesi, sipas estisteve, nuk eshte i paperballueshem. Se paku jo "i cmendur" po ta krahasosh me punen qe kryen. Heqjen pothuajse njeqind per qind te celulitit. Elektroda, balte, masazh. Triniteti qe thuhet se eshte fitimtar. Elektrodat te cilat me anen e energjise elektrike godasin te gjitha pjeset ku formohen rendom nodulet dhjamore, balta, qe ne kete qendeer estetike vjen nga balta e Detit te Vdekur masazhi me kremra anticelulite dhe hidratues. Per te percaktuar llojin e trajtimit, mjekja e kesaj qendre ne fillim ben matjet. Pasi te dhenat hidhen ne kompjuter, del rezultati i sakte se sa seanca te plota duhen per magrelen, sa per balten dhe sa masazhe. E vecanta e kesaj qendre estetike, ne krahasim me te tjerat e Tiranes, qendron tek produktet qe ajo perdor. Kryesisht tek balta, nje linje qe ofron pasurite minerale natyrale, te cilat vijne drejtpersedrejti nga Deti i Vdekur e qe premtojne te parandalojne problemet apo edhe t'i kurojne ato.

Ndonese qendra estetike eshte e pajisur edhe me nje palester, estetistet rekomandojne me teper magrelen apo balten sesa ushtrimet me vegla apo aerobine. Per aresyen e thejshte se per nje pakujdesi ne fitness, mund te krijosh muskuj ne vendet ku s'duhet, pa arritur dot te heqesh celulitin. Apo edhe sepse muskujt dhe celuliti nen lekure mund te bashkejetojne fare mire me njeri - tjetrin. Te kesh nje trup me muskuj, nuk do te thote aspak te mos kesh probleme me celulitin.

Pervec elektrodave qe mbahen ne trup per 50 minuta, procesi i baltes zgjat nje ore kurse balta mbahet nje ore te plote. masazhi, te cilit estetistet e kesaj qendre e cilesojne si me thelbesorin ne nje trajtim, zgjat njezete minuta te tjera. Per ata qe nuk kane kohe per te harxhuar ne seanca elektrodash, balte apo masazhi, produktet e Detit te Vdekur shiten edhe per t'u perdorur neper shtepi. Se bashku me balten speciale, ne kete qender estetike mund te blesh edhe kremrat perkates se bashku me nje doreze gomazhi per te bere masazh. Gjithcka per te bere edhe ne shtepi nje trajtim te plote sipas sekreteve te "Tuttestetica"-s.

Nje ndihme ne palester

Palestra mund te te mos ndihmoje qe te heqesh celulitin. Por as nuk ta shkakton kurrsesi. Per me teper, duke ndihmuar ne tonifikimin e muskujve, ajo te ndihmon te ruash "status-quo"-ne. Nese je duke bere nje tjeter trajtim, neper sallone apo ne shtepi, seancat e rregullta te fitnesit te ndihmojne qe rezultati te jete me i arrire.

Per te arritur tonifikimin e duhur, nevojiten sa me shume ushtrime me vegla. Sidomos pista e vrapimit apo bicikleta.

Te skuqurat? Harrojini

Ushqimi vazhdon te mbetet i akuzuari kryesor kur vjen puna tek celuliti. Dhe ato keshillat qe te mos konsumohen te skuqura, nuk jane fjale boshe dietologesh, te cilet e gjejne kenaqesine e tyre duke na keshilluar qe te konnsumojme vetem ato ushqime qe nuk na shijojne deri ne fund: perime, supra dhe sallatra. Pra te hash gjithe diten ato qe quhen ushqimet e shendetshme dhe te enderrosh naten nje pice gjigande... Te ndaluarat te shijojne, por lajmi i mire eshte se ne rastin e celulitit, ne ndryshim nga dietat e forta qe sherbejne per renie drastike ne peshe, nuk ndalohet gjithcka perfundimisht. Mund te behet edhe "mekati" i ngrenies se picave. Por pa e tepruar. Dhe me nje sekret te vogel qe e ka emrin uje. Sa me shume uje. Nga dy deri ne pese litra ne dite. Me shpresen se nje gje e vogel si uji te ndihmon t'i afrohesh persosmerise.

Celuliti, cfare eshte?

Shumica e njerezve e quajne "lekure portokalli". Sepse pjeset me celulit jane te ngjashme me lekuren me vrima te portokallit, nje pamje kjo aspak estetike. Ky eshte nje problem i hipodermes dhe qe ka ne natyre dhjamore. Shkaktohet nga shkaterrimi i mikroqarkullimit te shtreses dhjamore dhe ndikime te mepashme ne funksioneet e rendesishme metabolike. Ekzistojne tipa te ndryshem celuliti: celuliti kompakt, celuliti i squllur dhe ai i enjtur. Tipi i pare godet pergjithesit objekte me kushet te mira fizike dhe me nje muskulature tonike, i dyti manifestohet vecanerisht tek njerezit e moshes se mesme, ndersa i treti shfaqet bashke me ate kompakt, vecanerisht ne kembe dhe paraqet ne shumicen e rasteve lidhje me patologjite e qarkullimit te gjakut.

Ne origjine te celulitit eshte nje e shumatore e arsyeve gjenetike, strukturore, hormonale dhe te eneve te gjakut, shpeshhere te renduara nga jeta sedentare, stresi, semundjet e hepatitit, ushqimi i keq apo nga patologjiite qe kane te bejne me mungesen e hidrimit. Nje nga menyrat klasike te nderhyrjes eshte masazhi, i cili eshte i efektshem pikerisht per stimulimin e qarkullimit. Ndersa mjetet kozmetike jane te afta te permiresojne shtresat e lekures. Rezultatet me te mira perftohen kur nderhyrjet kozmetike alternohen me ato mjekesore dhe me sportet.


Revista Klan

----------


## Biondina

*A quhet celulit edhe pjesa e belit , p.sh trupi ka pesh normale kurse barku ( perfshir edhe belin) kan pesh me te madhe se pjeset e tjera te trupi , barku esht i madh edhe pse trupi ne pergjithsi ka pesh normale , beli eshte me  i gjere etj ?!*

----------


## Colomba

[/B]CELULITI ESHTE ARMIKU NR 1 I LINJES HARMONIKE !Canonet moderrne te bukurise imponojne te kemi nje kujdes te madh per paraqitjen tone te jashtme.Pra eshte e rendesishme lufta kunder kileve te teperta.celuliti eshte nje e keqe e gjitha femererore qe sipas pesimisteve godet 8 ne 10 gra.Kurse tek gjinia mashkullore kjo ndodh shume rralle.pse?
Sepse tek femrat influencojne hormonet estrogjene te cilat shtojne volumin e kofsheve dhe kane influence te madhe ne rritjen e celulave te yndyres.Kurse tek meshkujt per efekt te ormoneve androgjene kane rritje te volumit te shpatullave dhe zona te tjera te trupit ,dhe ormonet androgjene kane influence me te vogel se estrogjenet ne rritjen e celulave yndyrore.

Sintomat e celulitit jane te ndryshme mund te shfaqet nje ose disa te nderthurura!
_*Dhimbje ne prekje* duke prekur apo pickuar zonen ndihet shqetesim ,bezdi qe zgjate .

_*Ndjenje peshe* ndihet tek kembet dhe pse nuk jemi te lodhur.

_*Mpirje te gishtave te kembes*

_*Lodhje te kembeve* ndodh dhe kur nuk kemi ecur gjate

_*Dhimbje muskulare* sidomos tek pjesa e pulpes.

_*Predispozicion per tu nxi mishi* mjafton nje shembje e vogel dhe na shfaqet shenja e zeze. 

_*Lodhje dhe cefalea(dhimje koke)* lodhemi shpejt duke mos bere asgje ,dhe kemi dhimje koke frekuente te shpeshte.

_*Deformim te kembeve*kjo ne raste ekstreme mbipeshe.

Pra prania e celulitit nuk eshte vec nje problem estetik por mund te kompromentoje  dhe shendetin tone.Pra te dashura femra nese duam te jemi te bukura dhe me shendet te mire,duhet bere shume kujdes nga celuliti ,duke u ushqyer ne menyre te shendetshme dhe duke bere shume aktivitet fizik.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Romë, 3 maj, NOA - Pothuajse të gjitha femrat e dinë se lufta kundër celulitit është e vështirë, pasi ajo kërkon disiplinë dhe duhet të jetë e vazhdueshme e konstante në kohë.

Shfaqja e celulitit varet nga çështjet hormonale, por janë dhe disa faktorë rëndues të tilla si pirja e duhanit, mënyra e jetesës dhe të ushqyerit.

Lidhur me këtë të fundit, rregullat anticelulit në tryezë janë të njohura për të gjithë si shmangia e ushqimeve të skuqura, ëmbëlsirat, pijet alkoolike dhe ato të gazuara, minimizimi i kripës, sheqeri dhe kafja.

Përveç kësaj është e rëndësishme që të pihet të paktën dy litra ujë në ditë dhe të konsumohen shumë fruta dhe perime, mish pa dhjamë, peshk dhe prodhimet e qumështit.

Këto janë udhëzime bazë, të cilat përfshihen në dietën e përditshme dhe mund të transformohen në një ndihmë efektive për të parandaluar shfaqjen e celulitit apo të zvogëlojnë praninë e tij.

Por për ata që në pak kohë duan të shikojnë shpejt rezultatet?

Në këtë rast është më mirë të mbështeten në një dietë të tillë: dieta e lëngshme dyditore anti-celulit.

Kjo është një metodë që ka për qëllim të vërë në qarkullim dhe të stimulojë metabolizmin duke çliruar trupin nga ngecja e toksinave përgjegjëse për celulitin.

Dietë është e përbërë nga një dietë dy-ditore antitoksinë me bazë frutash dhe perimesh: kulluese dhe spastruese.

Ndërsa në ditë të tjera, rekomandohet një ulje e karbohidrateve si makarona, bukë dhe patate, ku këto të konsumohen vetëm në ditët në të cilat keni aktivitete fizike e ku kanë mundësinë për tu djegur menjëherë.

Dieta

Në mëngjes: një lëng portokalli pa sheqer në temperaturë ambienti dhe një filxhan çaj ose çaj jeshil.

Pas mëngjesit: fruta të përziera, jo të ftohta

Dreka: perime (të varfra në fasule, bishtaja) pa kripë. Perimet rekomandohen, sepse e lejojnë shumë më pak ajrin të inkorporojë në ushqim.

Pas dreke: një çaj i bërë me kopër, ose majdanoz apo nenexhik.

Në pasdite: një lëng natyral frutash ose fruta, gjithmonë në temperaturë dhome dhe pa sheqer.

Për darkë: Një tjetër pjatë me perime si në drekë, e ndjekur nga një çaj i zgjedhjes suaj pa sheqer.

Trajtimi mund të plotësohet nga fërkimi me vajra esenciale të veçanta të tilla si dëllinjë, mërsina dhe rozmarina që stimulojnë qarkullimin dhe zgjojnë indet.

a.k/NOA

----------

